# No heat



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

With "no heat" posts proliferation winter time, sometimes, the most unexpected cause may it be.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I bet that smelled nice.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

I dealt with a similar situation once--rats nest in the heater fan--yuck!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A small airplane made an emergency landing on a highway yesterday---(yahoo news)

Mice nest in the air cleaner got sucked into the carb.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

what no heat......yep that will do it ...found a small snake in my once...stinky..:yes:


----------

